# ultimate zero money cooling system



## stinkbomer90 (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok this is a true story.Here in Washington the winters get to about 0 degrees fahrenheit. My PC has always ran hot and im a cheap skate so i did what anyone else would do i ran outside my window with my tower and cracked the window for cords. I placed the tower on a tv tray so it would not get snowed on. 
this is the best cooling idea i have ever seen.

-4 degrees celsius cpu......zero dollars woot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice one!! Im thinkin of doin the same. I live in the hills of north east England, where we almost always get a cool breeze. My idea involves a pipe (120mm would be perfect to fit fan holes) that leads in from the windiest side of the house, with a moisture filter and complementary fan to pull in as much air as possible. This way even in summer, Im gonna get lower than ambient room temps. Its not a free mod I know, but its close, cos I can just butcher the pipe from my clothes dryer :wink: the missus is gonna kill me...lol


----------



## stinkbomer90 (Jun 22, 2008)

sweet idea if you dont need that pipe anymore:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

an alternative and 'greener' method would be to fit the pipe over the fan-hole, then have the fan reversed so it's sucking the hot air out of the case. The other end of the pipe can be routed to the (usually) coldest part of the room - i.e. where your toes are, under the desk :wink:

Alternatively, you could route the pipe to your wife's toes, that would keep her sweet :laugh:


----------



## stinkbomer90 (Jun 22, 2008)

lol sweet idea if it isnt winter.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

WereBo, you are a genius! I'll do half to her feet and half from the window/outside!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Just don't get 'em mixed up, you'll never hear the end of it, otherwise :wink:

:laugh:


----------

